# Interesting Newspaper article



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know whether anyone else has seen this article today in the Independent?

Fascinating read; i have my own opinion but didn't want this thread to become another debate. I just thought this was a good balanced article on the subject.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...ns-medical-research-laboratories-2036977.html


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh and forgot to add, if you live in the uk the photo on this link is on the front cover of the paper. I bought it for the photo, going to frame it for my mousery!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, the only thing that annoyed me about that article was the picture...

I saw it on my way to work this morning, and inadvertantly almost shouted in my local newagents "He's holding that mouse wrong!!!"


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lol, i have a warped mind!!!


----------

